# VMWare VS Xen  für Produkutivserver



## aargau (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ein Kollege und ich möchten uns einen "grösseren" Dedizierten Server mieten (2X 4X i7 920, 8GB RAM). Da ich aber am liebsten mein Server selbst verwalte und womöglich im gegensatz zu ihm auch auf Linux setzen möchte, haben wir nun vor unser Server zu Virtialisieren und die Leistung aufzuteilen. Dazu hätte ich nun allerdings einige Fragen, da ich bis her nur auf einem Testsystem mit Xen gearbeitet habe, nicht aber in einem Produktivbereich.

Welches der beiden OS lohnt sich am besten für mein vorhaben? Wir möchten nach aktueller lage sowohl Windows als auch Linux Systeme Virtualisieren. Was auch ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium ist, das man nach CPU und RAM aufteilen kann, heisst man klar sagen kann CPU0 (4 Cores) gehören dem OS1 und CPU1 (4cores) gehören dem zweiten System. Das selbe mit dem RAM und den HDDs (sind zwei HDDs vorhanden)

Da wir, ich sag mal maximal drei Virtuelle Systeme aufsetzen werden wird das Verwalten ansich bestimmt kein Problem geben da jeder auf seinen Server achten muss. 
Nun weis ich jedoch nicht ob es sonst noch irgend etwas zu beachten gibt?


----------

